# Trying to get a Photodex Proshow CD to play on DVD



## actrife (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi. We were given a copy of a CD slideshow with music that was made with Photodex Proshow. It will not play on any dvd player. Is there any way to copy this to a DVD. The file is an .exe. When I try to open the file folder it goes into autoplay. I tried using the trial Photodex Gold program, but it won't recognize the file format. An it also siad the copy was a read only. I saved it to my hard drive, but again it won't recognize the file format. Help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello actrife, and welcome to TSG.

An .exe file is an executable (program) file made to run on a PC. No stand alone DVD player that I ever hard of is able to run an exe file.

Does your copy of the Photodex software specifically say it has the ability to open and convert an EXE slide show created by Photodex on another computer? If not, you may not have any quick and easy way to convert the EXE slide show into something that will play on a stand alone DVD player.

EDIT: FYI, all files on a CD are tagged as read only. When you copy them to your hard drive they keep the Read Only attribute. You can change the attribute of the Hard Drive copy to read and write.


----------



## nwfarm (Apr 18, 2003)

My sister turned an exe slideshow from ProShow Gold for me. I don't have a DVD recorder on my PC so I couldn't make it myself. And I am not sure how to do it myself. I send her all the files that I used to make the exe. The phs file, all fonts that I used that I had downloaded myself and she didn't have, the music files I used and all pictures. I placed all in a folder and sent it to her through IM (instant messaging) then she put it all together into a DVD. If you could get all those files and you have a DVD recorder on your PC you could make yourself a DVD. But you would also have to purchase the Pro Show Gold program. I am not sure the trial would do a DVD or not.


----------

